# Multi cal prepping.....



## navyman8903 (Dec 21, 2012)

So as a general rule, I don't own or stock up on calibers except 9mm, 45acp, 5.56x45, and .308. The only reason I got the 9mm's is because more than one person was telling me "YOU NEED A 9mm!!!!!!:grin: " When in all honesty, after buying all the guns, mags, and ammo, I could have just bought 10,000 more ball rounds of 45acp, and probably 2-3,000 more SD rounds. The rifle rounds on the other hand I see the need for 5.56 and .308. I also stock 12ga.

We can see how this all adds up over time. My personal feeling is, in a SHTF situation, or just in general, you can't really go bullet picking, or hope to find a magic cash of ammo. You have to stock it up yourself. So I don't invest a lot of time, thought, and energy into thinking I can get it else where in a bad spot. Or take what someone else has.

How does everyone feel on this topic?


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

In a true EOTWAWKI situation, I'd say what you have is all that you will have. I know there are silly conversations on other forums how there will be ammo a'plenty just laying around. Or, there are the few who feel they will just take from others by force. In my estimation, what you have stocked, is all that you will have. But also it depends on the situation and whether you plan on bugging in or bugging out. If your bugging out, and doing it on foot, how many guns and how much ammo can you really take with you? Food, water, medicine and other kit accessories are going to be a necessity too. I myself put more focus on rifle ammo over hand gun ammo. I also invest in 22lr in bulk. Right now I can buy a bucket of 1400 rounds of 22lr ammo at Gander Mountain for $59.95. It's cheap and effective ammo. Wouldn't want to go back to Iraq with a 22lr as my MBR, but it is a good defensive/small game round. With a bug out situation, I really believe your going to be limited to 1 side arm and 1 or 2 rifles at the most. Which is why I stick to 223/55.6 ammo for my MBR and bolt actions. I'm hoping to get a Lever in 223 at some point as well as I believe in a long term situation Levers and Bolts will outlast any AR rifle. I could be wrong but with fewer moving parts, less can go wrong. This is not to say I don't own a 12g a or 308. But, for stocking up, I don't invest a lot into them. I know what I want to take if I need to bug out and I know what I will be limited too. If it truly is a WROL situation, I don't think cars are going to be a viable option. Anyway, I always follow the motto "buy it cheap and stack it deep". You never know when the S will HTF. Hopefully never. But plan for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## k_rasmussen (Dec 21, 2012)

I think of my ammo as barter in shtf. i thought this thread was going to be about multi-cal lowers :greenammocan:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

k_rasmussen said:


> I think of my ammo as barter in shtf. i thought this thread was going to be about multi-cal lowers :greenammocan:


Strange as it may sound, not everyone has or even wants an AR.
I keep ammo in 20 different calibers and gauges for firearms I have. Some, only a few hundred rounds; some, thousands of rounds. None is for barter, all is for me.
I've been buying $10 to $20 worth every payday for years. Years.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

k_rasmussen said:


> I think of my ammo as barter in shtf. i thought this thread was going to be about multi-cal lowers :greenammocan:


No frekin way I am bartering ammo. Because those ammo will end up being used on me and my family. I might as well give them a gun too while I am at it.


----------



## k_rasmussen (Dec 21, 2012)

armyguy said:


> No frekin way I am bartering ammo. Because those ammo will end up being used on me and my family. I might as well give them a gun too while I am at it.


you against everybody? ammo is valuble and "I has it". you will need/want alliances.


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

Alliances are generally formed BEFORE TEOTWAWKI… it is just plain nuts to give a stranger ammo, who knows your stores and general locale… no matter how bad you need what they have… For that matter, YOU have the ammo, and can take what they have. You will not be in position to be able to trust any factions you are not formerly familiar with in a TEOTWAWKI situation…


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

k_rasmussen said:


> you against everybody? ammo is valuble and "I has it". you will need/want alliances.


Alliances yes...... with those who are prepared. But I do understand your thought process. Ammo is discussed quite a bit on other forums as a bartering item. As for myself, learning how to reload this weekend and plan to always be prepared.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I only "stock up" on 5.56, 7.62NATO, .45ACP, .40S&W, and 12 gauge, but I also have a little bit of .303, .762x39, and .243 set aside. I'm willing to trade or barter ammo after a SHTF situation, but it'd better be for something good.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I consolidated to firearms and ammo in .22lr, 9mm, .223/5.56x45mm and .308/7.62x51mm a while back. I've bought and sold, various 12 guages, but decided to go without measuring how much I actually needed it's speciality. I see shtf as a fluid situation. All good plans go to shit 5 minutes into battle as the saying goes. Or " the best laid plan of mice and men often go astray" if you want the snooty version. I'm not bartering ammo either. Or firearms or any weaponry unless it's to the best of friends and I can count them on one hand. Their all armed heavily anyways. What you have on you could be all you have to last out the years, but I doubt it. Fire fights are sure to happen if shtf hard enough and long enough. And if you survive, that means someone else didn't and isn't going to be needing what they had anymore.


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Dec 22, 2012)

The way things are looking I personally believe it would be a great time to get started in reloading. 
Stocking-up on the necessary components for each caliber is a good way to circumvent the ammo shortage now and in the future


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Filthy McNasty said:


> The way things are looking I personally believe it would be a great time to get started in reloading.
> Stocking-up on the necessary components for each caliber is a good way to circumvent the ammo shortage now and in the future


Good luck finding any primers


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

```

```
1000 rnds of cheap wolf 223 went for over $800 today on gun broker. Our firearms marketplace has truly gone wild. 
As for me I had to abandon the 45 this last year. No money for them, and I'm just too old to handle it. I go with 22's,
9mm, 38/357 incl a lever, 223, 12 ga, and of course a 338 Lapua.

So if its like this today how about when SHTF?


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

armyguy said:


> Good luck finding any primers


Y'all Natchez still have primers for on sale prices. I would get them before they are gone. I am sure by the time you read this it will be too late but here is the link
Winchester® Primers - Large Pistol 1000/Box - Natchez Shooters Supplies

They have other types too.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I try to keep at good amount of reloading components on hand always since the 2008 drought. I got caught a little lower than I intended to and wont get caught low again. Since then I have also made it a habit to buy a few boxes of what ever I needed every payday, concentrating on things I can reload like 22 rim fire or things I cant really load as cheap as I can buy it like 7.62x39 or 223 FMJ loads. After seeing the shelves get raped as bad as I have seen in the last week I am glad I was into that kind of habit. I wont even get into the rediculasly inflated prices that we are now seeing with the amount of ammo that is still available!


----------



## oblue (Dec 21, 2012)

I try to keep at least a fair supply of 9mm, 40 cal and .223. I t will be able take everyting in a true bug out, But bartering is a great option.


----------

